# Anyone have a yorkie?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My dad plans on getting a yorkie puppy...
I'm a little overwhelmed because i have to take care of all the animals, and I have never potty trained a puppy before..

Dont get me wrong, I love all dogs of all breeds and sizes, but this dog isnt one for our family. I worry about this frail little 3-4 pound (when full grown) dog that is living with 2,3, and 5 year old kids, and a total love muffin of a pit bull, but he is 75 pounds! I dont want him to accidentally squash her! :shock:

tips? No I cannot convince my dad otherwise. If you knew him, youd understand. :-?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I had one but she had issues so I'm not familiar with yorkies that are right in the head. I was working at a pet store and she was a reject..Thought she was blind because she would keep walking into the wall but it wasn't her eyes..She was horrible.


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a yorkie. She is currently 4 years old. It took us 3 years to house train her. Lets just say that she isnt the brighest crayon in the box. We used the same training with her that we used to house train out 9 year old poodle.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

as a former groomer and also having had several friends who owned yorkies Id say RUN! do NOT get one. they are impossible to potty train, have terrible skin issues and bark like none other. if he just insists on having a smaller dog tell him to go for a boston (or a even a frenchie) as they are very smart, quiet and clean and good with kids (well bostons are good with kids not 100% sure with frenchies) but they are both sturdier small dogs


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Overwhelmed is an understatement! 
My personal experience was I would never own another Yorkie again. While they are cute, they are demanding. I had mine for 7 years and his idea of bathroom was ( hurry let me back in so I can pee) never could housetrain him. Under my feet constantly and health problems galore. He died of an enlarged heart. Medical bills went thru the roof. Up in the 1000.00s.
Be very careful of larger dogs with it, I have German shepherds and altho they are not aggressive a yorkie will drive them nuts. I never left him alone with them EVER!! All it takes is one snap or get stepped on and poof.
Good luck, you are going to need it!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks! Aha!
Thankfully for me buddy is a pretty good little rat (I call him rat haha) 
He is for the most part potty trained now, it was a nightmare when they brought him home back in September bc he was going in the house every time and I was getting yelled at for it.. But he's now 5 months old and he is doing wayyyyyyyy better! For the most part he goes potty outside and on walks. He has good days but sometimes a bad day and will potty inside once. But a lot better.

IM having a lot of fun teaching him tricks, he knows sit, lay down, shake, and roll over. He's a super goofy dog too!

IM so sorry about your loss! Unfortunately that's what happens with back yard breeders.. Ya never know what you get. My grandmas boxer died of a heart murmur and her heart was enlarged, due to her parents genes. IM just hoping buddy got the luck of the draw! I tried telling my dad what a reputable breeder was but he told me I'm just a stupid kid so he went with a back yard breeder


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

just realized how old this thread was lol...I gotta start paying better attention to that kind of stuff heheh


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I hav a yorkie right now, she will be 13 in February. And let me tell you...they are Definitely something else. She is still not all the way housebroken, she likes to go in and out all day long. She picks at her food and only eats on the rug in front of the stove. Her favorite time to bark is between 7 and 8 in the morning...on weekends when I'm home lol. She loves to chase my cat (who is 13 pounds to her tiny 2.5 pounds- her dad was really small). The most she has ever weighed was 3.6 lbs....she has cataracts and has only 3 teeth at the front of her mouth, lost the rest of them to decay and had to surgically remove them.
As much of a pain in the butt she is....we love her to death lol. I got her when I was in 1st grade and I'm now a freshman in college. And she's still hanging in there!


----------

